
Was this Wikipedia page computer generated? - chrisbennet
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Dick_Barbour<p>This page doesn&#x27;t seem like just a non-native speaker wrote it. Does it look like one of those computer generated articles?
======
uberalex
This is the original contributor
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/Brownw...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/Brownweepy)
If they are generating content automatically, they are also using the same
account to talk to editors.

------
jacquesm
For sure. The culprit is likely one of the 'references'.

------
CharlesDodgson
It's certainly very positive and full of repetition, a native speaker would
probably watch out for that. Very interesting.

